# Looking for help diagnosing dying spruce trees



## Merl1n (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi all,

New to the forums, and hoping someone here can shed some light onto my tree woes.

This spring I bought 12 Colorado Spruce trees as a neighbor buffer and they are not doing well. I bought them from a friend of a friend type deal, so no nursery to call on for replacements or a refund, and before deciding on how to deal with the seller, I'm looking for a little info.

At least 4 of the trees are showing signs of the problem, with the one obvious tree already a goner. I've watered fairly often, as it's been a dry end of summer, but gently so as not to over-water. I haven't tested the soil yet, but I can't imagine the roots have spread that far from the burlap bundle yet to be a soil issue. Big picture, if it was something I did, or the location, I would think all of the trees would be showing the same symptoms. 

Anyways, here are some pics...the browning, in general, starts at the bottom and travels upwards, but there are upper limbs showing signs too on a few. Thank you much for any info, I'm really bummed, not just that I'm out the cost of the trees, but they were all really beautiful at install time.

The first to show, and worst of the bunch:






Probably too late for this one as well:





This one is just starting to show signs of death, with a few healthy (I pray) surrounding it:


----------



## Jason Douglas (Sep 26, 2017)

Colorado spruces struggle here due to heavy pporly drained soil and a few foliar and canker diseases. You may also be having some transplant shock issues as well


----------



## PJM (Sep 28, 2017)

Please tell me that you removed the burlap before planting?


----------



## Merl1n (Sep 28, 2017)

The installer did not...I asked about it and was told no need. I took his word as he has worked for a large landscaper for many years.


----------



## PJM (Sep 29, 2017)

Most planting recommendations for b&b trees suggest removing as much of the burlap as possible once the root ball is placed in the planting hole. It might be early yet for your trees to show symptoms of being restricted by the burlap. Generally, you wouldn't see this for a year or two. Probably some transplant shock and perhaps fungal issues (why I don't recommend them anymore) as well, as suggested above.

Next time, trust your instinct and insist the installer remove at least the top 1/2 of the burlap, especially if it is synthetic burlap. http://hort.ifas.ufl.edu/woody/bb.shtml


----------



## Merl1n (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for the input from both of you, I really appreciate it. 

Yeah, I wondered about the burlap, but assumed it would break down before restricting new growth. I was more concerned with the sisal rope, which he also left on...that I can at least cut away from the trunk and still remove the bulk of.

Do you think there is any chance of saving the two trees that are just starting to show signs? I know the two that look the worst are already a loss, but losing them all would be crushing.

You say you don't recommend spruce any more, what might you suggest instead? For sanity and privacy, I need something along this property line that can tolerate a bit of shade and stay nice and full throughout the year. I could barely afford these 12, and don't have the money to experiment...the next planting needs to be successful.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 3, 2017)

Norway spruce do significantly better here


----------



## arbordoctor (Nov 24, 2017)

ANSI standards REQUIRE removing burlap from the top third of the root ball. The problem may not be restriction of roots but rather restriction of water. Burlap sheds water and prevents percolation into root zone. I cannot tell you how many times I nave looked at trees like these where the burlap was left on and the root ball was powder dry despite regular watering and ample rainfall. If the installer left the burlap on and the trees dried out, he should take responsibility since he violated the ANSI standard but, then, I'm not a lawyer. I would start there. I would also look at planting depth.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 18, 2017)

Have you check to see if they were planted to deep? Ied check for mites also. The way Individual limbs are effected could be a clue.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 18, 2017)

I gave up buying trees, paying $50+ for a tree and it dies was what happened to me several times.

6-7 years ago I planted spruce I dug from the woods. Out of about 40 trees, I've had to replant 4 or 5. Some are now close to 4ft tall.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 18, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I gave up buying trees, paying $50+ for a tree and it dies was what happened to me several times.
> 
> 6-7 years ago I planted spruce I dug from the woods. Out of about 40 trees, I've had to replant 4 or 5. Some are now close to 4ft tall.



Yes, I've noticed that as well: there seems to be something truly wrong with how most nurseries keep/grow trees.
I've planted I don't know how many birches in my life: decorative pioneer plant so doesn't need any care but watering while it gets established or if there's a drought. And it dies before getting too large: what more can you ask? 
But the last two I planted in my mother's garden are both gone after just two years. The flowering dogwood I planted for her last Spring isn't doing so well already and I think it may be a goner.

It's well possible I am so far gone I have forgotten how to plant a tree, but I think there's something else at work here. 
I buy smaller plants from top nurseries since I can have them shipped straight to my door and I am yet to lose a single one... perhaps I should start looking for trees online as well.


----------

